# Blackwater Bass Today



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hit Blackwater today with fishallyear. Got on the water at 3 and fished until 7. Immediately caught some nice keeper Bass and a few large but pesky Pickerel. Water temp was 70 which I thought was amazing because just 3 days ago on Saturday, it was 64, same location. Total Bass caught, 5 keepers PLUS 4 just as nice keepers lost at the boat. Add 4 Pickerel and it was a very enjoyable afternoon. All Bass except one were caught using Trick Worms. (Tuesday 3-19)


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man those are nice river bass, good job!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

nice job...were you very far up river?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good job. How was the wind?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Wind wasn't bad about 5 mph out of the NE. North of the Navy Recreation facility.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good day, good job fellas!


----------

